# Fehler: Hauptklasse org.junit.runner.JUnitCore konnte nicht gefunden oder geladen werden



## Unwissender10 (18. Nov 2011)

Ich möchte JUnit durch einen manuellen Aufruf (nicht über Eclipse) testen.

Aber beim manuellen Aufruf von:

```
java -cp C:\Programme\eclipse-java-indigo-SR1-win32\eclipse\plugins\org.junit_4.8.2.v4_8_2_v201103
21-1705\junit.jar:Test.jar org.junit.runner.JUnitCore testpackage.Test
```

erhalte ich die Fehlermeldung:


```
Fehler: Hauptklasse org.junit.runner.JUnitCore konnte nicht gefunden oder geladen werden
```

Woran liegt der Fehler?
Den Pfad zu junit.jar und meiner Test.jar Datei habe ich schon mehrfach geprüft und ist korrekt.
Die Test.jar Datei habe ich über die Exportfunktion von Eclipse erstellt.


Weiß jemand woran der Fehler liegt?


----------



## Asgar13 (18. Nov 2011)

Einzig sinnvolles was ich dazu gefunden habe:

http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/122808-hauptklasse-gefunden-2.html


----------



## Unwissender10 (18. Nov 2011)

Ich habe den Fehler gefunden.

Zusätzlich zur junit.jar Datei muß noch die org.hamcrest.core_1.1.0.v20090501071000.jar Datei eingebunden werden, die ebenfalls im Pluginsordner von Eclipse liegt.
Außerdem muß ich Semikolons zum Trennen der einzelnen Jar Dateien unter Windows XP verwendet werden.


----------

